# 650 pins



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

What's the best way to pull the pins on a couple of New Haven 650 cars? not much to grab and do not want to crack them.
I want to clean and re do the windows


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> What's the best way to pull the pins on a couple of New Haven 650 cars? not much to grab and do not want to crack them.
> I want to clean and re do the windows


I soak them in some PB Blaster for awhile, and then use a very thin bladed screwdriver to pry them up. You can also try using a soldering iron, and being careful, heat the small brass pin's head up, loosening them from the plastic. This also works with box car door pins, etc.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Pins*

Soaked in PB blaster...they popped out with a small screwdriver.
I noticed a solder joint with some stranded wire pieces inside. I guess these cars had lights in them at one time. Wheels must have been changed as some were all plastic and no wipers were present. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Soaked in PB blaster...they popped out with a small screwdriver.
> I noticed a solder joint with some stranded wire pieces inside. I guess these cars had lights in them at one time. Wheels must have been changed as some were all plastic and no wipers were present. Thanks for the advise.


Glad it worked out for you. These cars should be lighted, and you can buy the parts to bring them back to life. Just remember you need insulated bushings, and depending on the chassis,shoulder rivets with the correct depth. You can also purchase the socket and wheel sets....Makes for a nice project...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Do you where I can get a parts list? Would Doug be my best place to get them?
Thanks again


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Do you where I can get a parts list? Would Doug be my best place to get them?
> Thanks again


Doug Peck would be a great source, also ebay.. And you can try Jeff Kane at the Train Tender. Jeff's prices simply can't be beat by anyone, and he has tens of thousands of parts.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks again...hoping this part time hobby becomes full time after I retire next year


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Thanks again...hoping this part time hobby becomes full time after I retire next year


Oh, it will,lol!!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------

